# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ابو ست : لم اتحدث لاى  صحيفة ومجلس االادارة مجتمع الان لحسم الموضوع

## النزير

*ذكر اللاعب العملناهو ضجة ابو استة لاذاعه هوا السودان انه محترف واذا ارادني ا هلال الابيض انا جاهز 
ومجلس الادارة مجتمع الان لتحديد مصيره بالاستمرار مع الفريق او الاحتراف قى احد الناديين الكبيرين 
دا ملخص المكالمة
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*رزق بس   لاعب يتالق ليه  فى مباراة  ولا مباريتين  يعملوا  ليه  قدردا   هو  زاتو  مخلوع ماصدق  الاهتمام القدر  دا  كده  وصراع دا كلو
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*لو الادارة هي البتحدد ودا اغلب الظن يبقي اللاعب طار من المريخ 
عشان كدة المريخ ما يتنازل يرفع السعر عشان الصفراب يدفعوا زيادة
ويبقى ليهم زي الوك عندنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*المجلس متمسك بالهلال واللاعب  متمسك بالمريخ  
دا ابتزاز   من  مجلس  هلال الابيض  للمريخ والهلال 
حتى كلام اللاعب  فيه  لولوه   ماواضح لانو امس صرح  لديربى اسبورت  هو  متمسك بالمريخ يا اكمل  مع هلال الابيض لحدى نهايةعقده   وناس ديربى اسبورت معروفين بالمصدقيه   لانو ماعندهم   ورا  الكلام مصلحه كخدمه للرياضين فقط 
واللاعب اليوم  بقول ماصراح  ولا جلس  مع  مجلس اداراة ناديه
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اكيد حكاية ما صرح دي ما مقنعة
زي ما صرح الان لهوا السودان وسمعناهو برضو ممكن صرح من قبل 
عموما من خلال كلامه ما هو داك البغ البيعرف يتكلم او يتلاعب باكلام
شكلو مضغوط وموش عارف يعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اكيد حكاية ما صرح دي ما مقنعة
زي ما صرح الان لهوا السودان وسمعناهو برضو ممكن صرح من قبل 
عموما من خلال كلامه ما هو داك البغ البيعرف يتكلم او يتلاعب باكلام
شكلو مضغوط وموش عارف يعمل شنو



بالضبط كده
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*انت لاعب  محترف  المفروض تكون عندك كلمه  حتى اذا  ضغطوك   فى النهاية دى رغبتك انت   وفيها مصلحتك
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*علينا الا نتفه تسجيلاتنا خاضة السماني ولاعب الهلال 
ولا نتواري لو الصفراب سجلوه بل نحتقل بتسجيلاتنا ونمجد اللعيبة الجداد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني الجرايد دي بتشتل من عندها ساي كده
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*يا كسلاوي هو البشتل منو غير الجرايد
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*حسب التجارب  السابقه   دى نهاية لاعب اسمه ابسته  حتى  اذا  استمر مع ناديه او   انتقل  لاحد اندية القمه
                        	*

----------


## ABD ELmoneim mohamed

*لو ملاحظين اي لاعب اثارة حوله ضجة في التسجيلات اصبح لاعب فاشل ، وعندكم الامثله ولاء الدين في الهلال اين هو الان وماذا فعل معا الهلال كذلك الاعب الجنوبي لوك معا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ABD ELmoneim mohamed

*فلنترك المزايدات الي ماليها قيمة ونكون عقلانين
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*أفضل ارتكازات ف السودان علاءالدين يؤسف أمير كمال، ويمكن نزار حامد وخلونا من ابسته دا لو دايرين خليفه للعيبه ديل مجاهد فاروق لاعب الأهلي شندي وانتهى
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الزيط من الله والفزع زغاريد 
يعني  ح يضيف شنو سعادة اللعيب ابو ستة 
خلونا من الكلام النصو مافي 
كفاية صلاح الجزولي وكفاية اسماء كتيييييييييييييرة ولاء الدين ولا والي الدين ما عارف 
دا كلام فاضي ومعارك في لا معترك 
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

حسب التجارب  السابقه   دى نهاية لاعب اسمه ابسته  حتى  اذا  استمر مع ناديه او   انتقل  لاحد اندية القمه



كلامك صاح
                        	*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABD ELmoneim mohamed
					

لو ملاحظين اي لاعب اثارة حوله ضجة في التسجيلات اصبح لاعب فاشل ، وعندكم الامثله ولاء الدين في الهلال اين هو الان وماذا فعل معا الهلال كذلك الاعب الجنوبي لوك معا المريخ



أنا زاتي من الهيلمانة العملوها حوله دي كجنتو عدييييل وحيلاقي مصير المذكورين أعلاه وغيرهم كثر.... بعدين اللعب في فرق القمة يختلف ... عنكبة قعد عندنا كنب ... مشى لهلال هارون بقى هداف الدوري... رجعناه تاني بقى يجليها!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ابو سته سرو  عند السماني اسالوا السماني عنو 
*

----------

